# Baffin Bay Drug Cartel



## Nero3662 (Oct 3, 2011)

Has anyone heard of issues with the MX drug cartel messing with people in Baffin bay? 

Heard stories of the cartel robbing the people who own the floaters and leaving them stranded.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

I have not heard anything about thay

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Nope.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That is Flatoutfishing holding people up for use of their toilets, TP and Paul Brown's...


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

Hadn't heard that


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

most folks down there are pretty well armed, might not be a good idea to try and rob em!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

I would assume that most people spending the night on the floaters are packing. They'd be stupid if they would try anything.


----------



## texedd (Mar 25, 2008)

Yes its awful...i would stay in Houston or Matagorda...lol


----------



## kingtender (Oct 12, 2005)

Its getting bad out there and it extends into the ulm. Out of towners beware........they prey on city boys.


----------



## DueSouthOutfitters (Jul 9, 2012)

kingtender said:


> Its getting bad out there and it extends into the ulm. Out of towners beware........they prey on city boys.


:rotfl:


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

I have also heard they are stealing rocks from Rocky Slough and dumping them in Compuerta Pass.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Lots of that stuff going on in POC and Rockport too!

A friend got robbed while wading.....cartel took his boat, dog, Chickenboys, and his new Waterloo.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

I've herd that pirates and cartel are teaming up robing and raping people fishing, better just stay off the water completely.............THEY COULD BE ANYWHERE!!!!!


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Heard the pirates are also around POC and west Matty, be careful out there


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

The cartel is responsible for creating record amounts of vibrio as well. Used to not hear of it much, now it is every year. I wouldn't step foot in salt water again.


----------



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

They have raped some of my cows and sucked them dry...the ugly ones.


----------



## BBKing (May 22, 2010)

Obama trying to cover it up?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Funniest post of the month ...

good stuff...


----------



## wiltray4000 (Sep 16, 2010)

sargentmajor said:


> They have raped some of my cows and sucked them dry...the ugly ones.


 ^^^^^^^^
That funny, I don't care who you are.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

They only go after the guys with fancy boats and patches on their vest. They guys with bait buckets and 808's they don't bother.


----------



## el rojo (May 14, 2005)

We are having the same problems in the LLM. From South Bay to Gladys hole. It's worse down here since we are so much closer to Mexico. Even the Mexican police are in on it. Waters are not safe anymore


----------



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

Stoles his chickenboys??????****!.....they don't find the dos xx man interesting at all.Be scared my friends!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Guess I'm the only one who listened to Capt. Mickey's show Sunday morning....a woman guide from down there was talking about the problems.....


----------



## Agdud07 (Jan 31, 2012)

Would you say there is a plethora of Cartel Boats?


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Agdud07 said:


> Would you say there is a plethora of Cartel Boats?


Absolutely!
They even name them. I saw el Majek, el Haynie, el Challow Sport, la Mowdy, el Pescador, and el Choalwater all in the same day.
Some of the disguise themselves, trying to look like fisherman, by burning shorelines.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Don't know about the robbing, but they dang sure caused a brown tide


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Is it time to fortify the landcut? We need a 10 lbs cannon at Rolhoffs? We can put a spotter on the top of one of the windmills.


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

And here is a picture of. The one They Call El Rojo Loco


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> South Bay to Gladys Hole


Man and the LC back to Baffin; no wonder I saw so many people wading and packing the other day.

TH


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Brete said:


> Guess I'm the only one who listened to Capt. Mickey's show Sunday morning....a woman guide from down there was talking about the problems.....


That was no woman. That was Dave de la Guitar. He was sucking on a balloon pretending to be a woman. Trying to scare the Houston crowd.


----------



## Kcrob1 (Jul 26, 2011)

:rotfl: Out of control


----------



## Knee Deep N POC (Feb 6, 2010)

It's not the cartels or the pirates that scare me....

It's those dang banjo playing hillbillies that hang out around Grass Island and Bayucos in Port O'Connor.


----------



## TioJaime (Nov 10, 2005)

Dont worry boys, we're gonna take care of that brown tide.


----------



## Kcrob1 (Jul 26, 2011)

TioJaime said:


> Dont worry boys, we're gonna take care of that brown tide.


The mud tires on the trailer and not the truck just crack me up...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Drug cartels?!? Just a bunch of pot smokin wadefishermen. If you see smoke on the water its not always a two stroke runnin a little rich...

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Goags said:


> Don't know about the robbing, but they dang sure caused a brown tide


 ................:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

.


----------



## RollingWithIt (Aug 22, 2011)

sargentmajor said:


> They have raped some of my cows and sucked them dry...the ugly ones.





Billwill555 said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> That funny, I don't care who you are.


X2 :cheers:


----------



## Boatcrazy700 (May 30, 2010)

I haven't heard any of this. Seems like someone in my profession would have the low down. Would love to chase one and empty my M240B on them. 200-400 rounds of ammo. This could be fun. If it happens to anyone on here notify the Coast Guard we have highly trained teams sitting on arse for things like this.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Boatcrazy700 said:


> I haven't heard any of this. Seems like someone in my profession would have the low down. Would love to chase one and empty my M240B on them. 200-400 rounds of ammo. This could be fun. If it happens to anyone on here notify the Coast Guard we have highly trained teams sitting on arse for things like this.


Take a look around town....lot's of meskins in Dirty Bay, some of them could be cartel meskins.

Choot em ! Choot em !


----------



## texedd (Mar 25, 2008)

they are targeting those fisherman who do things like name their boat, tow kayaks, carry 27 topwaters/corkies on one wade, yell and scream back and forth to each other, follow other boaters and those who challenge Carl Lewis for the 400M record when they jump out of the boat. 

They have also been watching the ramps...snipers are in place for those who back down then stop and start loading all theor stuff in the slip. 

Be careful out there


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

texedd said:


> They have also been watching the ramps...snipers are in place for those who back down then stop and start loading all theor stuff in the slip.
> 
> Be careful out there


need snipers at every ramp in Texas


----------



## Bob Haley (Sep 28, 2006)

*Guilty at the boat ramp*

Dont shoot me!!!
Iv been trying to teach my boys edict at the boat ramp and as most of you guys know, the boys these days are slow learners. Im out in the ICW in the boat shouting instructions and they try to back the trailer down starting about a 100 yards from the ramp.
So far, no issues except I get notes left on the windshield about their parking and taking up to much space.
Ill tell them that snippers are watching them and maybe they will be a little quicker at the ramp.


----------



## Brandon1107 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yup it's getting bad, just last weak I saw a boat with an 8' tall machine gun turret on it disguised as a tuna tower or some such thing. On a flats boat!!! Who would put a tower on a flats boat and think it would blend in?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I got to tell you guys, I was being sarcastic earlier but there's something to this. 

Last weekend we were drifting north of the east cut @ Mansfield and this little boat named El Mojito came putting up to us, guy in a sombrero with a curly mustache points a gun at us, says "steek 'em up Tejas pigs" then took two bags of Fritos and left.

Bastage was singing "Ay, ay ay ay! Oh I am dee Frito Bandito Yee Ha. I like Frito's corn chips, I love them I do, I want Frito's corn chips I'll take them from you. 

My pistol was buried beneath a case of bean dip and we had 8 drift socks out cause it was blowing and he got away.

Watch out for that little sumbiach, he's dangerous.

TH


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Same chit happens to us on Sabine! 'Cept its coonarses with shotguns smuggling turtles and gators back to 'ouisiana.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> I got to tell you guys, I was being sarcastic earlier but there's something to this.
> 
> Last weekend we were drifting north of the east cut @ Mansfield and this little boat named El Mojito came putting up to us, guy in a sombrero with a curly mustache points a gun at us, says "steek 'em up Tejas pigs" then took two bags of Fritos and left.
> 
> ...


Good thing you saved the bean dip, you can eat that without fritos, but eating fritos without bean dip is kinda like trying to eat a mcnugget with no sauce! Just aint happening!


----------



## bowman28 (Mar 8, 2006)

Spots and Dots said:


> Absolutely!
> They even name them. I saw el Majek, el Haynie, el Challow Sport, la Mowdy, el Pescador, and el Choalwater all in the same day.
> Some of the disguise themselves, trying to look like fisherman, by burning shorelines.


 LOL


----------



## 7Mares (May 4, 2013)

All I can say is if any of ya'll banjo-playing, tobacco-chewing, in-bred country-music listening Redneks don't like us Mexicans, stay home. We fish will bite!


----------



## 7Mares (May 4, 2013)

Robin Williams said, 'any time I see a large white male with a banjo, my cheeks tighten'.


----------



## 7Mares (May 4, 2013)

In all honesty and all joking aside, I feel safer and a higher level of sportsmanship displayed in Deep South texas and the Lower L Madre than further up the Texas coast. It's been friendlier in south texas than the rest of the state. Everybody knows that...


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Thus the need


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

I know this is an old thread, but felt that it needed updating because of a change in tactics by the cartels in Baffin and the LLM. Apparently, they are not only targeting those with fancy boats and vest patches they are now specifically targeting those with tower boats and visors. I've also heard that they are hiding along the banks and attacking guys burning the shoreline. Be safe out there.



WilliamH said:


> They only go after the guys with fancy boats and patches on their vest. They guys with bait buckets and 808's they don't bother.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Don't forget about the guys that wear caps with flat bills.


----------



## DUTY FIRST (Jun 23, 2012)

*Brown Tide?*


----------



## num1machinegunneroif (Jan 29, 2011)

This be a nice time for a Chuck Norris saying


----------



## das7777 (Jun 15, 2011)

WilliamH said:


> They only go after the guys with fancy boats and patches on their vest. They guys with bait buckets and 808's they don't bother.


 At least I'm safe


----------

